# Essenz des Feuerfürsten



## Nyana (6. Februar 2006)

Irgendwie ist die Essenz des Feuerfürsten »doppelt« in der Datenbank vorhanden ...

Wir haben das Item gestern erhalten - und ich denke das gibt es nur 1x im Spiel. 
Wie der String zeigt: *<ItemName>Essenz des Feuerfürsten</ItemName><ItemID>19017:0:0:0</ItemID>* scheint es das 2. Item (18566) in der Form nicht zu geben - auch Drop-Locations hat Blasc nicht verzeichnet.

Vielleicht könntet Ihr das 2. mal entfernen ...


----------



## B3N (6. Februar 2006)

Hm wurde wohl mal was getauscht..habs entfernt.


----------



## Crowley (6. Februar 2006)

Das hatte wohl schon seine Richtigkeit, es ist nämlich gleich wieder aufgetaucht. Ich hab mal das Erfassungsdatum vom Hand geändert, damits nicht in der neue-Items-Liste steht.


----------

